# Tiki Dog Canned Food?



## sfgirl (Nov 13, 2012)

I feed my Sophie one 2.8 ounce can a day. For a canned food, I love this stuff! I usually get salmon, and you can clearly see all the ingrediants (salmon is most predominant, but there is small bits of brown rice, kale and eggs).
Have you guys tried this food? I know it's cooked, but Sophie seems to be doing great on it. Once I switch to ZP I will probably give her less, but I love even the can size since it's not huge like most are. She never gets sick on it, her coat is really glossy, and her poops are pretty normal. Currently she is being free fed Science Diet, and I think the problems she does have is because of that.
Tiki Dog might not be perfect, but I think it's a good choice compared to most canned.


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

I had never heard of Tiki so just googled it!  As you say, it looks a hell of a lot better than most canned foods. The only questionable ingredient is brown rice, but if Sophie is doing well on it, then thats great!
Science Diet - yuck! Lol. Its great you are switching this


----------



## sfgirl (Nov 13, 2012)

I know, I thought for years it was a good food. Boy was I wrong.
The brown rice is very minimal. I'd say there is less than a teaspoon, which is the only reason I'm not bothered by it.


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

Tiki is a great brand of canned food! It is also supposedly human grade and even made in a human grade factory. I used to give it to my dog Onyx quite ofyen. Since the rice is at the bottom of the can, I simply scooped the contents out and left the rice. Onyx won't eat rice or veggies anyway. Now that she's been on raw for a year, she doesn't really like Tiki anymore lol. Which is fine since I don't buy pet food anymore except for occasional Ziwipeak.


----------



## sfgirl (Nov 13, 2012)

My ziwipeak came in today and she loves it! I think she thinks I put treats in her food bowl, LOL. I'd love to feed her fully raw someday, but meat prices here for good, organic grass fed pasture raised beef is really expensive, along with any other type of meat.
I think I will still give her canned, because she needs a lot of fish in her diet, including a fish oil supplement which I put on top, for her skin. I know ZP has a fish formula too, but I think she needs the wet fish to get the benefits. (though I may be wrong!)
Glad to hear it's not total crap food though.


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

Why does she need a lot of fish? Is it jusy for the omega 3s/fatty acids? If so, fish oil pills provide plenty enough. Other than that, I've never heard of a high fish diet being beneficial.


----------



## sfgirl (Nov 13, 2012)

I give her fish oil, rub her down with coconut oil, and feed her fish food. Really if I quit any of it her skin gets worse. She doesn't just get flaky skin, she has a tendency to develop bald patches too, and while I don't think it annoys her, she just looks really bad. The vet said there's no medical reason though, besides being a blue. I just really have to be careful what she eats because she'll start shedding immediately it seems. When she got her microchip it must have irritated her skin because she had a huge bald patch around it (though my vet said it wasn't infected or reacted badly). I guess her skin couldn't even handle that.


----------

